

Show HN: My first screencast. 2 hours spent for every minute of video - sudonim
http://customer.io/welcome-friends.html

======
onecreativenerd
The background music is a little distracting. It would be nice if it were at
the same volume the whole time.

Other than that, I wouldn't have minded if you talked faster, but I have an
attention deficit. :)

------
smparkes
The sound sync looks to be off a bit.

